# Pregnant with non-identical Twins after FET with ONE embryo!!



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone..

I just wanted to post here, to let everyone know that FET really does work..
We had only one frostie, and so were sceptical on it surviving the thaw.. let alone implanting etc...

Anyhoo.. (after asking the nurse whether it was ok) dh and I indulged in  and low and behold, yesterday we saw TWO heartbeats!! (In two separate sacs).

Shocked, is an understatement... We are blessed with a dd from iswt Icsi, so now are looking around for a HUGE car to take 3 car seats..
Can't believe it!! 

x


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

BTW.. I was on a natural FET (so no down-reg drugs, though i did have an hcg shot to 'aid' ovulation and been on progesterone since 2 days after that..)
x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow this is amazing ! Congratulations to you all.  What fantastic news


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow what a story, congratulations! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Congrats hunny - great to hear stories like this xxxx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Aww congrats what a lovely story 2 little babies that were meant to be  x


----------

